# Show me your dog's nails



## Stellae (May 13, 2011)

I know many people here dremel their dog's nails. Can you show me how short you keep them (maintenance length)? How often do you have to dremel? 

My boy's only ever had his nails done with a dremmel. My goal is to not be able to hear him click on the floor, though I've found that doesn't mean not touching the floor - I guess it makes sense, as he tips his foot forward when walking, the nails will hit the floor even if they're too short to touch when he's standing.

Anyway, it is SO HARD to keep them the right length! I seriously have to dremmel _at least_ once a week, and generally every 4 days, and I still come really close to the quick on many of his nails (close enough that he starts really fighting me, pulling his paw back and stuff). 

I have been dremmeling his nails every 4-7 days for months, to try to get them short enough that I can do maintenance even every 2 weeks... to no avail. Usually they are short enough after a grinding that he doesn't click on the floor, but it doesn't last.

Is this normal? 

Please, post pics of your dog's nails at the length you like them at (like, right after you cut them, or right before you cut them).


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Sorry I don't have any pictures, but there was another thread on this not too long ago with samples. One dog posted has the best trimmed nails. 

Even though Dakotas nails are not a horrible length, I'm not happy with their length either. I need my son to help me with this as she still will not let only me do her nails. I try to do it every week, but because my helper is not always willing/available to help when I want him to it's more like every two weeks.

Funny thing that during dog class last night during the sit stay I was noting other dogs length of nails. I know it was a weird thing to do but judging by the others in the class Dakota's are the neatest and the shortest.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

look under how do i teach my dog to, (i dont know how to insert it here), click on nail clipping, the dremel pictures are there


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I dremel once every ten days or so. Here ya go!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

This is what Dena's nails looked like freshly dremeled:










You can see Halo's in this picture:










And Keefer here:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't dremel (I'm too lazy). These are Pan's nails before a trim (few weeks). I trimmed them today and basically just clip off the point so they look like Debbie's dogs' nails. His stay short on their own from running around outside, jogging on pavement, flyball, etc.









Nikon's are a bit longer because he's not as active (he doesn't go jogging as much) and I'm terrified to cut them to short after his foot infection ordeal last year.

I rarely if ever trim the back nails on both GSDs. Coke does get his back nails trimmed because he is SO lazy. The GSDs stay ground back on their own.


----------

